# Ipad 3 et Handoff



## sting62 (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ipad3 et Handoff, pas possible ???


----------



## sting62 (18 Octobre 2014)

sting62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ipad3 et Handoff, pas possible ???



Personne ????


----------



## cillab (19 Octobre 2014)

sting62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ipad3 et Handoff, pas possible ???



 23h02  on est tous au lit


----------



## jbriss02 (29 Novembre 2014)

Il faut que tes 2 appareils soient sous le même compte iCloud et que le Bluetooth soit activé sur les 2 appareils


----------

